# Possibly selling my DPMS Bull 20



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all, not sure if this is exactly the right place to post this but I am thinking about selling my DPMS Bull 20 AR15 in caliber 223. If there is a better place to put my post up here could someone direct me to it and I will give out more information? The rifle is topped with a Swift 4.5-14x42 mil dot scope and has less than a thousand rounds through it. It is a hell of a shooter much of the time shooting 1/2 MOA when I do my part. Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you selling the whole thing or just the upper?


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

The whole thing.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

First off, decide if you are going to sell it. If you are, put it in the classifieds, that is usually where the "for sale" stuff goes. Make sure you add pix! Not interested in buying it, I just like looking at rifles!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good thank you! I am looking to buy a DPMS TPR but they are nowhere to be found yet since they just came out this year. I will most likely wait until they are more common to sell my current AR. Thanks again for the help when the TPR comes to Fargo I will then post to classifieds.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is the TPR on the website? I looked, but didn't see it. I like the look of the new Recons they have out. I hear you about availablity. I was looking at a .300 AAC Blackout and they were not available any where online. Wandered into my local store one day, and some how they had one in stock. I bought it the next day. Haven't seen one any where since that day. Good luck with the sale! I am heading to Fargo tomorrow to pick up the DPMS Oracle I won in a raffle on Sept. 11th. I will look to see if they have the TPR.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes the TPR is on the site. I cannot wait until they get more made!


----------

